# Looking for a gheenoe trolling motor mount



## TKfishes (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm new here so I'll introduce myself right quick. I'm a college kid(read: have no money) and I really like to fish.

I'm looking for a bow trolling motor mount for a gheenoe. Anybody know where I can get one cheaper than the ones that gheenoe sells for $125?

I'm not opposed to used mounts either.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum  [smiley=beer.gif]

Lots of Gheenoe owners have made their own trolling motor mount or bought less expensive models. I found these by going through the boats in the bragging spot. I only looked through about 10 posts so you should be able to find more examples.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought one from gheenoes.com for around $85 and it works fine and has held up to a year's abuse, even using it as a pull handle with a gheenoe loaded full of duck decoys and a fellow hunter's arse. 

I will say after seeing the one that CG sells for $125 that theirs is much heavier duty than the one I got for $85 so if you do a lot of trailering or have a heavy trolling motor, it might be worth the investment. I just take my TM off before I trailer long distances. 

-T


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

give bob a call at swc 9547721172


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've seen plenty of custom built ones. I'm sure with a little heavy thinking and some tools, you can figure something out.


----------



## TKfishes (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't have the tools necessary to build a mount. I'm away at college. 

I'll try Bob. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

